# To Those Retired or Planning to Retire This Year



## LogicsHere

I was planning to work till age 70 (2 more years) but with these last 2 years of rough winters and caring for my mother going on 5 years now, I'm feeling that I'm ready to pack it in and make this my last year of working and use my 401K and IRA to carry me through the second year till I file for SS.

I've done the research and my medical costs will double and I'll still have a car payment and my mother's aide cost to share, but it's workable.

To those of you who have retired, was it difficult for you to make that decision?  After all, if you've been working for 50+ years and you say good-bye, the job goes away with no chance of its coming back.  Did you worry or continue to worry that you will run out of money, even after reviewing your numbers and feeling confident that you'd be fine?  

From reading those who have posted on the forum, I don't see where anyone has had any regrets.


----------



## QuickSilver

I was going to retire last year.. but that has been pushed back to NEXT year.. 2016...  Not because of money... but because I am not quite ready to quit working.  I have not been able to come up with a plan of what I will do with my time.. and I am not ready to do nothing.


----------



## AZ Jim

If you worry about how much money you will have, or the potential sacrifices inevitable with a fixed income you may never feel comfortable in retiring.  I retired on a small pension and Social Security in 1991.  I get by  without any external help and I am very glad I left the work day routine behind.


----------



## Jackie22

No regrets here, I retired at 62, DH at 65...living in the country, seems there is always something to do, yard and house maintenance...My husband and I bought a RV and traveled for a while until we decided RVing was not for us, I've remodeled my house, that took a while and I also help my 94 year old mom.....I stay busy, having said that, there are days in the winter when I have to look for something to occupy my time......there is always reading and surfing.

Good luck with your decision and the future.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, there is a BIG difference between retiring on a Pension AND SS and retiring only on SS. The number of people I've talked to say that SS was never meant to be a retirement income, because it can be so low. Due to being unemployed, using up all of my UI and my age, I went ahead and got my SS Early Retirement at 62. With my monthly Medicare payment taken out and taxes taken out, my monthly income is $733. My wife loves working, and with the combined income, hers/mine, were able to make it. 

There are quit a number of people out there that don't get a Pension and have only SS to rely on.


----------



## Sunny

It seems to me that there are two kinds of worries. One is financial; the other is about "what will I do with all that time."

Financially, we all have to make our own decision based on our circumstances. If retirement will impose a real hardship, then obviously it's not a good idea, unless one really hates one's job, or has health issues.

But to the second part of it, my answer would be, you'll be as busy and involved with the world as you want to be! Most retirees wonder how they ever found time to go to work, as they're so busy now. The difference, of course, is that now you can spend your time doing what you choose to do, not what you have to do. 

The answer is different for everyone, based on your circumstances and your interests. I have personally loved retirement, and have filled my days with activities that I enjoy doing; I've never had one moment of regret over having retired.


----------



## jujube

I was so happy to retire at 62 1/2 that I'm surprised they couldn't hear the giggling over in the next state.


----------



## DoItMyself

Neither my wife nor I really did "retire" per se.  She left the firm in 2013 and I sold my software business in 1998 (has it really been 17 years ago?), but that gave us the ability to do what we want when we want.

I am still somewhat active in local politics, although I'm not sure if I'll run again when my current term is up.  My wife is still sits on two boards, and on occasion does some pro bono work.  We have a cemetery mapping business that we do on summer weekends, and we're booked into 2016.  We're currently working on a couple of contracts that will put us into 2017 once they're approved.  I suppose you could say we've transitioned from working because we must to doing what we want, when we want.

I'm not sure if either of us could ever stop working altogether-we're having too much fun doing what we're doing.  Both of us like being a part of our local community, and we like making a difference.  We have a hammock; sometimes on a warm Sunday afternoon we'll drag it out, flop down in it and enjoy the day.  But I don't think I could ever do that on a daily basis.

If you can afford to do so and you really want to retire, then by all means make it happen.  However, you still have a tremendous amount of value and wisdom to offer-don't let that go to waste.  Consider keeping active and doing something you love to do-especially if you have someone you love to do it with.


----------



## tnthomas

I retired almost 3 years ago, got a much needed break from the grind.  Took care of a serious health problem, lost 50 pounds and such.  But, I am seeking re-entry back into the working world, mostly for economic reasons but also for mental health.  Worry about health, money and well being of spouse and grown children dominates my thoughts, hoping that focus on employment matters will blunt the anxiety.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It wasn't difficult for me to retire at all, I was really looking forward to not having to work anymore, no regrets or boredom for either myself or my husband.  We don't worry about the money running out before we die, we live a simple life and don't have any debts hanging over our heads.  I still have dreams sometimes that I'm still working...nightmares really, lol.


----------



## Bullie76

Sunny said:


> It seems to me that there are two kinds of worries. One is financial; the other is about "what will I do with all that time."
> 
> Financially, we all have to make our own decision based on our circumstances. If retirement will impose a real hardship, then obviously it's not a good idea, unless one really hates one's job, or has health issues.
> 
> But to the second part of it, my answer would be, you'll be as busy and involved with the world as you want to be! Most retirees wonder how they ever found time to go to work, as they're so busy now. The difference, of course, is that now you can spend your time doing what you choose to do, not what you have to do.
> 
> The answer is different for everyone, based on your circumstances and your interests. I have personally loved retirement, and have filled my days with activities that I enjoy doing; I've never had one moment of regret over having retired.


This. Financial was the biggie for me. I ran my numbers through numerous calculators and felt I was ready. With my hobbies(mainly golf), I knew I would stay busy.

Best of luck to you. Only you can decide if you are ready.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Retirement isn't as fun as it would be if my wife was also retired. If she can't find a new job, after her upcoming lay-off, she will be in the same ranks as me......retirement. Although, I was basically ready for it, she is not an really doesn't want it until she turns 70. And, even then, wants to work a small part-time job for awhile, if her health is still good. 

For me, I haven't been in the workforce since Oct 2007 and don't really want to go back, if I can help it. I really enjoy keeping our apartment clean, the best I can anyway. Doing the laundry and dishes and whatever else I can find to do. And, finding things to do isn't a problem for me. But, once wife does retire, we will have much more time to take our boat out in the summer, not just on weekends and vacation time (weather permitting) and go to the Gun/Rifle Range. Of course, doing these things still depend on our health status.

Am I happy being retired.........*DEFINITELY!!*


----------



## avrp

I agree with Jim. If you worry about income, you will never want to retire. If there's obviously no way you could manage on your retirement income, then of coarse it would be impossible to retire right now. But from what I see here and also IRL people are scared about retirement because of money. But what I also see is that these people do retire....glad they did it....and are amazed that they can actually manage finances. 
I've said this several times here...this is the happiest time of my life and I LOVE retirement.
Good luck to you. Things always seem to work out for the best.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm *very happy *being retired, but then we have good pensions, both UK and US, which helps a lot.  

We both retired well before we planned on it.  Husband was going to retire at 60 but due to an illness that we and doctors didn't know whether it would be permanent or not, he retired at 55.  He was fine within two years, thankfully.  I retired, or actually, simply stopped working, because my husband volunteered to train teachers in Uganda.  He was 58 and I was 55.   So we've been retired (unless you count his volunteering) since 2007.


----------



## LogicsHere

According to a report I had done by a financial planner a few months ago, I'm actually OK financially and in a better position than many; so why my reluctance, I don't know.  What I do know is that I'm starting to get lazy and as much as I like the job and the people I work with, I sit there wishing I was someplace else.


----------



## LogicsHere

I've done my due diligence and being single and no kids (not by choice, but by circumstance), I've done OK in my retirement planning.


----------



## LogicsHere

I still have my mother to look after, but I am building in at least 20 hours a week of "ME" time.


----------



## charlotta

Do not retire without a pension or a large savings cushion.  As others have said, you cannot live easily with just a s s check even if you own your own home.  There are always money expenditures for upkeep, etc.  You may have a spouse that is good at taking care of repairs, but as you age this becomes harder to do.


----------



## LogicsHere

I've done OK. Financial analysis done back end of last year by prominent financial advisor indicated there may be money left over at 99.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, charlotta, some folks, actually quite a few, have to live completely off of SS Retirement. Wife and I will have to. There is absolutely no way that we'd have a "large savings cushion" and sooner or later she will have to retire only on SS. Not only that, a lot of companies don't want us older folks for some very good reasons, a main one being *HEALTH*. If a Senior is out of work, it can be extremely hard for them to find a descent paying job due to the concerns that a lot of companies have about hiring Senior's. And, if a Senior is still on a job, depending on how their health goes, will depend on how long they are able to stay on that job. 

Fortunately, for us anyway, we rent an apartment, so the basic upkeep and all maintenance is done by the Maintenance Department.......NO COST to us!  And, no outside work to do, except watering some plants hanging outside and sweeping our front porch and patio floors.



charlotta said:


> Do not retire without a pension or a large savings cushion.  As others have said, you cannot live easily with just a s s check even if you own your own home.  There are always money expenditures for upkeep, etc.  You may have a spouse that is good at taking care of repairs, but as you age this becomes harder to do.


----------



## charlotta

Classic Rockr, you are so right.  You do have to manage on what you earned.  I am glad that you will have 2 social security checks when Wife retires.  A lot of people live on one.  I guess I was preaching to the wrong audience.  I need to remember most of us have retired; therefore, cannot plan ahead. If you are able to work, I believe, you can get a job.  I got a job at a small college library after I retired from my real job.  They didn't offer any medical insurance, but I didn't need it b.c I had medicare and a supplement.  I admit I had a rough last 5 yrs in my at 'real' job before I could retire.  I was teaching at a rough intercity school.  I am glad I persevered. I taught for 35 yrs.


----------



## rporter610

I have been retired for 11 years.  I retired mainly because my employer raised the requirements (instead of teaching three courses per semester, I would have had to teach four).  It was just too much.  I was already working 60 hours a week, and didn't see how I could add to that.  I don't have a pension.  I have a 401K and it has taken three big hits (9/11, stock market crash, housing crisis), so it is now my smaller monthly check.  I am fortunate to have monthly payments from two of my ex-husband's former employers, due to a good lawyer for the divorce settlement agreement.  They kicked in a couple of years ago when my ex retired.  I had a small business that used to pay about $600 per month, but is down to $150.  Every year I cut as many expenses as I can.

The bigger issues for me are what to do with the time I now have, and how to deal with the loss of the job I loved and the personal rewards I received from it.  When a working person retires and is no longer defined by how he or she made a living, then how does one define oneself?  If I am no longer a teacher, what am I?  That is the problem I deal with daily:  who am I now, with no spouse, kids moved away long ago, no important job?  I recommend that those who would like to retire confront this question and find answers to it before giving up a job.


----------



## Vivjen

I have answers; so it doesn't bother me.
i am still who I was when working ; I have taken up a few new interests; my family still treat me the same; and the money is working out better than I hoped...


----------



## jimthesailor

*Dazed and confused*

I hear you I'm in the same boat. Financial planners run your numbers using a software program that assumes you want to leave an estate. I've told them numerous times that we have no children so the last person standing between myself and my wife writes the last check and the balance goes to 0. Big difference. My numbers say I can go and I've been conservative in my assumptions on market returns and spending patterns. I think most advisors realize there is going to be a big drain on the money they manage as boomers start to withdraw. I'm 62 1/2 and my wife just turned 50. I believe I can generate an income stream till I'm around 104 so that ought to take care of her. I still can't pull the trigger. I think it's a mental thing. I've been in the same field for almost 40 years and am well respected. I used to get up in the morning and think about challenges that I would face but now I just "go to work". I've read all the books that say you need to do something to fill the time and I already volunteer for a good cause and get paid a slight salary to do it. I also am a photography buff and like to hike etc. in the outdoors. When I have conversations with my wife she says she can't even invision retirement as  she is 50.  I think I'm getting closer to feeling it's the right time and although I relatively young I feel that I'm trading $$ for hours of life on this planet. I assume this is similar to the feelings you've experienced.


----------



## rporter610

Hey Jim, it sounds like you are well-positioned for retirement, should you decide to go for it.  Although you and your financial planner may be butting heads, you are the one who has to make the decision.  It's important to understand that despite everything you try to prepare yourself for, there will be unforeseen events that affect your money/investments.  Many of us have learned to downsize our expectations and our spending, and have survived.  You already have several good hobbies to occupy some of your time.  And it's not necessary to quit work entirely! Especially since you have work you enjoy.  I have worked part-time since I retired in 2004.  I spend as many hours per week as I want to, no more.  It's true, your belief that you're "trading $$ for hours of life on this planet".  None of us knows how many days are allotted to us.  Enjoy each and every one.


----------



## Butterfly

rporter610 said:


> I have been retired for 11 years.  I retired mainly because my employer raised the requirements (instead of teaching three courses per semester, I would have had to teach four).  It was just too much.  I was already working 60 hours a week, and didn't see how I could add to that.  I don't have a pension.  I have a 401K and it has taken three big hits (9/11, stock market crash, housing crisis), so it is now my smaller monthly check.  I am fortunate to have monthly payments from two of my ex-husband's former employers, due to a good lawyer for the divorce settlement agreement.  They kicked in a couple of years ago when my ex retired.  I had a small business that used to pay about $600 per month, but is down to $150.  Every year I cut as many expenses as I can.
> 
> The bigger issues for me are what to do with the time I now have, and how to deal with the loss of the job I loved and the personal rewards I received from it.  When a working person retires and is no longer defined by how he or she made a living, then how does one define oneself?  If I am no longer a teacher, what am I?  That is the problem I deal with daily:  who am I now, with no spouse, kids moved away long ago, no important job?  I recommend that those who would like to retire confront this question and find answers to it before giving up a job.



I deal with the same problem in many ways.  I miss what I did -- I don't miss the job I retired from (it was awful, VERY difficult boss, toxic environment).  I really liked what I did and the challenges of the work itself.  I also enjoyed the comaraderie with other co-workers and my peers at other firms and the feeling of being part of a team.


----------



## rporter610

Butterfly said:


> I deal with the same problem in many ways.  I miss what I did -- I don't miss the job I retired from (it was awful, VERY difficult boss, toxic environment).  I really liked what I did and the challenges of the work itself.  I also enjoyed the comaraderie with other co-workers and my peers at other firms and the feeling of being part of a team.



It's hard to let go of work you love, and the camaraderie - I miss that very much too.  Where I live now is isolating and lonely.  I'm working on trying to change that by selling my house and moving back to an urban area.


----------



## Butterfly

rporter610 said:


> It's hard to let go of work you love, and the camaraderie - I miss that very much too.  Where I live now is isolating and lonely.  I'm working on trying to change that by selling my house and moving back to an urban area.



It's not that I haven't found stuff to do, but it's just not the same.  There's kind of a "busy work"  or "something to do" feeling about a lot of volunteering, kind of empty -- not that volunteering isn't good, but it's just not the same, and there's little or nothing in my field of expertise.  Sometimes I feel like it is a waste of a lifetime of learning.  I would have worked more years (retired at 67), but my hips gave out and had to be replaced; with the recuperation time involved there's no way they were going to hold my job.  And at my age, nobody is going to hire me, even though I could still do a fine job.  The only thing physical about it is hefting the occasional heavy transcript, and I do still have all my marbles.


----------



## jimthesailor

I need some help. I'm having a rough time "pulling the trigger" on retirement. I'm 62.5 years old and my wife is 50. I have amassed a just under a seven figure portfolio not counting  a house in Ct. (no equity) and a condo in RI (some equity). I know I will have to buy insurance for approx. 2-2.5 years for me and my wife and my wife when I go on Medicare and have plugged this into a post retirement budget of about 70k /yr (gross). I plan on drawing SS (over $2000) at 66 and my wife will draw at 62. I have a 6 figure income but I've been working in the industry for 37+ years and it doesn't excite me like it once did. At 62.5 years the job has some inherent dangers to it and I'm not as young and spry as I once was.  My wife works part time 17k/year and will continue to work for at least a couple of more years until the dust settles. We might sell the house and move to the condo or rent the condo and live in the house or sell both and move (one of my problems is too many alternatives). I'm not going to clear the living arrangement up until I try on retirement because I don't want to make a knee jerk decision that I might regret. I'm not against a part time job doing something that interests me but I also wants some freedom. Any suggestions from my fellow readers would be appreciated. Any similarities? Any regrets? Thanks.


----------



## Glinda

Jim, it sounds like you'll be secure and comfortable financially, although you and your wife will have some decisions to make regarding where to live, what to sell, etc.  You seem a bit apprehensive about giving up your job, even though it no longer excites you.  Have you explored possible part time jobs or perhaps a volunteer job?  Do you have hobbies?  Sports?  Travel?  Perhaps you'd like to take classes in some subject of interest to you?  I retired from my job of 40+ years as a legal assistant at nearly age 63.  I have no regrets.  You seem to realize that you must approach these decisions carefully and with a good amount of introspection so I doubt that you'll have regrets either.  But don't allow your fear of "regrets" to inhibit you too much!  Whatever you decide, I wish you well and hope your retirement is everything you've dreamed of.


----------



## Bullie76

charlotta said:


> Do not retire without a pension or a large savings cushion.  As others have said, you cannot live easily with just a s s check even if you own your own home.  There are always money expenditures for upkeep, etc.  You may have a spouse that is good at taking care of repairs, but as you age this becomes harder to do.



I generally agree, but I had an aunt who did ok with just SS. She owned a small flower shop and retired at 65 when the shop burned down. No insurance to have it repaired. She had some savings, but no where close to what retirement advisers recommend. But she was the frugal type and enjoyed working in her yard. Never traveled. Had good neighbors who she enjoyed spending time with plus she lived just around the block from my parents. 

She lived to be 97 and died with a very respectable nest egg. Never invested in stocks but did well when interest rates were double digits back in the 70's and early 80's. Would be tough to do what she did in today's environment.


----------



## RandyRI

I just retired last month. Yeah, I am somewhat fearful that I went too soon. Inflation can really do a number on you.


----------



## raeanne

I did not intend to retire this early. But my own health problems coupled with my husbands made it a necessity. I was working full time as a nurse and also working at the
motel we own. As my husbands health has worsened this past year and I was having to do so much more at the motel I just could not keep up. I do not regret having done
this because there is always something to be done at the motel. I now wonder how I managed to do both jobs.


----------



## Agman

*There is definitely a mental adjustment to make upon retirement.  I retired at 58 when we bought the ranch 12 years ago and it took me a couple of years to sorta wind down from the rigorous business world that I came from.  Lots of hard work and progress on the ranch gave me a wonderful feeling of satisfaction and I learned how to loosen up a little bit and enjoy the newly found total freedom from the grind of corporate business.  Fortunately I have lots of hobbies which take up my spare time and I hope that you do as well.  Currently we have two very young cow dog puppies and three young cats, not to mention a herd of cow critters to look after and this makes for lots of fun.  A disadvantage of our lifestyle is that it is rather restrictive, as it is impossible for my wife and I to both be gone from the ranch at the same time for more than a day.  It all works out, though.  *


----------



## Bobw235

I am going through pre-retirement jitters, as it rapidly approaches in a few months.  Even though my wife and I have plenty stashed away and we both have pensions on top of social security, I am finding it difficult to imagine stopping work altogether.  My wife wants me to be excited, yet I'm finding it hard.  Our financial planner assures us that barring a huge disaster in the markets, we should be very comfortable into our 90s (we're both 60 now).  So, I don't think it's the financial end I'm worried about so much as getting used to a lower level of spending and not having that paycheck coming in each month.  I have to think about what I'll do with my time, and maybe that's part of the problem.  I'm so used to working hard, that to suddenly be doing nothing and not being "counted on" for stuff in the office, will be a huge adjustment for me.  Guess it's on my mind moreso now because we're at the busiest time of our year and the hours are long, the pressure intense.  It's been this way for most of my career.  It all goes away in a few months.  So while I'll be glad to be away from the stress of work, there's a part of me that will miss it.  I even said to my director yesterday that I'd consider some freelance projects next year if he was so inclined.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm right there with you Bob..  I have consistently moved my retirement date back..  It's not the money I am worried about as like you also, my financial guy  has us well positioned.  But I love my job.. and the money is good.. and I have no clue what I want to do after I retire.. no plans... no desires.   Right now I am targeted for the end of 2016.. I will be 68.  I suppose it will be time then.


----------



## Bobw235

Today I am finding myself somewhat anxious about retirement at the end of Feb.  It's not that I'm worried, but I think the reality of two months to go and planning it out on my work calendar (I'll be working a three days/week schedule the rest of the way) has suddenly made this all seem so real.  Combined with the fact that we're just going through my final "year end" craziness at the firm, just reinforces all the feelings.  It's so weird.  I had two conversations with folks today wanting to know when my final day will be (I work from home, but will have to go into Boston to wrap things up) so they can plan something.  It just feels surreal, and in some respects a bit sad.


----------



## Lon

I retired at age 58 and used private resources to live on until taking SS and a company pension at age 62. That was 23 years ago an I have no regrets. I have been able to enjoy good health and have been to places and done things that most people just dream about.


----------



## Karen99

Bobw235 said:


> Today I am finding myself somewhat anxious about retirement at the end of Feb.  It's not that I'm worried, but I think the reality of two months to go and planning it out on my work calendar (I'll be working a three days/week schedule the rest of the way) has suddenly made this all seem so real.  Combined with the fact that we're just going through my final "year end" craziness at the firm, just reinforces all the feelings.  It's so weird.  I had two conversations with folks today wanting to know when my final day will be (I work from home, but will have to go into Boston to wrap things up) so they can plan something.  It just feels surreal, and in some respects a bit sad.



I remember how I felt.  I knew a door was closing.  I felt so many things.  When I went with my husband to sign all these papers about our retirement choices I felt really low.  We did a lot of very big things before we retired in the way of getting things in order.  We bought cemetery plots and prepaid all that sort of thing.  I just wanted peace of mind.  We bought and paid for a new car.  We did all the repairs on the house..a long list.  It's like the last couple years I found reasons not to retire yet and continued to save money as always.

When the day came and I just wanted it to be over..lol.  let me tell you, I was so relieved when the day came.  We had this wonderful sense of freedom to do and plan.  We were able to be spontaneous in a big way.  We would take off for a couple days at a time doing whatever we liked. I realized this time was a gift.  I've just felt grateful for making it to this point. You will be just fine, Bob.  I think all big events in my life felt kind of surreal..graduations, wedding, deaths, getting our first house... But as time passes you find a new life and a new normal.  Enjoy.


----------



## fureverywhere

Bwahahaha, maybe I am intruding. But my girl's SSI? My hubby's social Security and eventual disability? My eventual earned income...I'm going on 53. We are ****ed. He is 58 and might be totally disabled in a few years. Just really a cardboard box and stealing cat food to feed my beautiful boy...bring the ice floe we are ready.


----------



## Butterfly

Bobw235 said:


> Today I am finding myself somewhat anxious about retirement at the end of Feb.  It's not that I'm worried, but I think the reality of two months to go and planning it out on my work calendar (I'll be working a three days/week schedule the rest of the way) has suddenly made this all seem so real.  Combined with the fact that we're just going through my final "year end" craziness at the firm, just reinforces all the feelings.  It's so weird.  I had two conversations with folks today wanting to know when my final day will be (I work from home, but will have to go into Boston to wrap things up) so they can plan something.  It just feels surreal, and in some respects a bit sad.



BobW -- If I remember correctly, you work in a law office, no?  I retired from a law office (paralegal) about two years ago, and it WAS a bit of a shock to the system, especially after the WOW sort of vacation feeling wore off.  In many ways I still do miss the hustle and interest of being in that environment.  BUT, my job was extremely high stress and long, crazy hours and a very ill-tempered lead counsel didn't make things any easier.  I developed arthritis in my hips.  My boss refused to make any accommodation for my inability to get up  steps, pick up heavy case files, etc., and I could not go on.  Because the firm was so small, ADA didn't apply to it and so requirements regarding accommodation for employees didn't apply.  Coupled with that, my hips became so arthritic it was either get them replaced or spend the rest of my life in a wheelchair chugging codeine.  And the boss didn't want to cope with the recuperation time it would take me to be able to come back to work after having both hips replaced.  So I retired at 67-1/2; no choice, really.  It was not a pleasant parting of the ways.

On balance, I am glad I retired.  My blood pressure happily even took a drastic drop after I retired.  I do miss the work (I LOVED the work -- legal research is endlessly fascinating to me), but I don't miss the job.  I have my full mobility back and am able to do whatever I want; but I miss the strong sense of purpose and value and identity I had while working.  You're right, in many respects it is a bit sad.  It seems like we just get to the point where are doing what we want to do, and are doing it really well and feel we are contributing, and then we are done.


----------



## Bobw235

Karen99 said:


> I remember how I felt.  I knew a door was closing.  I felt so many things.  When I went with my husband to sign all these papers about our retirement choices I felt really low.  We did a lot of very big things before we retired in the way of getting things in order.  We bought cemetery plots and prepaid all that sort of thing.  I just wanted peace of mind.  We bought and paid for a new car.  We did all the repairs on the house..a long list.  It's like the last couple years I found reasons not to retire yet and continued to save money as always.
> 
> When the day came and I just wanted it to be over..lol.  let me tell you, I was so relieved when the day came.  We had this wonderful sense of freedom to do and plan.  We were able to be spontaneous in a big way.  We would take off for a couple days at a time doing whatever we liked. I realized this time was a gift.  I've just felt grateful for making it to this point. You will be just fine, Bob.  I think all big events in my life felt kind of surreal..graduations, wedding, deaths, getting our first house... But as time passes you find a new life and a new normal.  Enjoy.



Yes, we've been doing just that over the past few years and have only one more major project:  re-do the bathrooms.  Ugh, not looking forward to that, but will be glad to get it done since we want to sell the house.  Also need to get a new car.....to get out and see the country.  Already talking about a nice long road trip next year.


----------



## Bobw235

Butterfly said:


> BobW -- If I remember correctly, you work in a law office, no?
> 
> On balance, I am glad I retired.  My blood pressure happily even took a drastic drop after I retired.  I do miss the work (I LOVED the work -- legal research is endlessly fascinating to me), but I don't miss the job.  I have my full mobility back and am able to do whatever I want; but I miss the strong sense of purpose and value and identity I had while working.  You're right, in many respects it is a bit sad.  It seems like we just get to the point where are doing what we want to do, and are doing it really well and feel we are contributing, and then we are done.



Yes, I work for a large firm as a senior manager.  I made the decision to retire in conjunction with my wife's retirement.  We've saved money, the house is paid off, so our financial planner said go for it.  I think I just feel that sense of melancholy, that I'm no longer important, not that I ever craved that feeling, but it came from my responsibilities.  My wife says I don't want to go, but the decision has been made.  Still, I'll be telling them that I'd welcome an opportunity to do some ad hoc stuff during the year.  Got to pay for the health insurance some how.


----------



## QuickSilver

I agree Bob.. there is a sense of Melancholy about it..  I plan for this to be my last year working on a full time basis..  It's about time..  I'll be 68 when I finally go out..  I DO plan to ease out of it though.. working on a casual basis.. perhaps one or two days a week until they can replace me..  But it's hard to leave... I have worked over 40 years... and for most of them was the main breadwinner.. with all the responsibility of supporting and educating kids.. paying the bills and keeping a roof over our heads..  it's hard to let that go... and figure out what I can do now to feel useful and fulfilled.   Still thinking....


----------



## Bobw235

QuickSilver said:


> I agree Bob.. there is a sense of Melancholy about it..  I plan for this to be my last year working on a full time basis..  It's about time..  I'll be 68 when I finally go out..  I DO plan to ease out of it though.. working on a casual basis.. perhaps one or two days a week until they can replace me..  But it's hard to leave... I have worked over 40 years... and for most of them was the main breadwinner.. with all the responsibility of supporting and educating kids.. paying the bills and keeping a roof over our heads..  it's hard to let that go... and figure out what I can do now to feel useful and fulfilled.   Still thinking....



For more than 25 years I've been doing this crazy grind.  Each year when we close the books, I think, how can I do this all over again....and now I finally say, I don't have to ever do this again.  

I think for me, I'll find some worthwhile volunteer work to do.  I don't know that I'm qualified, but seeing how those in the hospice setting made my wife and I feel in my father-in-law's last hours, gave me the feeling that I'd want to do something along those lines.


----------



## QuickSilver

Bobw235 said:


> For more than 25 years I've been doing this crazy grind.  Each year when we close the books, I think, how can I do this all over again....and now I finally say, I don't have to ever do this again.
> 
> I think for me, I'll find some worthwhile volunteer work to do.  I don't know that I'm qualified, but seeing how those in the hospice setting made my wife and I feel in my father-in-law's last hours, gave me the feeling that I'd want to do something along those lines.



That is very very commendable.. and there certainly is a need..   How are you physically?  Are you strong..   I know that anyone can become a CNA with a short 13 week course and taking a State exam.   You could then go into homes and help the family care for a loved one... give a bath.. a massage.. encouraging words... fluff a pillow..   I know that Hospice agencies are always looking for people.  Just a thought


----------



## BOBBY B

When I do the math, I have 90'000 dollars in savings, 4200 a month income and 1250 a month rent at my daughters place. terrified, but can't seem to land a job at 65...still looking.  My wife and I are fairly healthy and not extravagant but very much afraid. everything I read says I need over 1,000,000 dollars to retire. I am concerned


----------



## Phoenix

Bobby B, very few people have that kind of money.  It's kind of like when I went to college, and it was supposed to cost me an outlandish amount for housing.  I'm from a poor family, and I learned to be frugal.  It did not cost nearly what they said.  See my answer in the introductions section.  I referred you to my investment person and provided an email address.  If you want to know my real name so you can give it to him and say that I referred you to him, send me a private message.


----------



## QuickSilver

I think everyone is scared when they first retire..  I know I am..  I'll be going from over 6 figures a year income to around 50 or 60K...   I'm used to being able to spend as I please, but that will have to stop.  I know that I am fortunate, but no matter what your income level.. stopping working is a shock to the pocketbook.   I'll just have to adjust to a different lifestyle.. but it's wont be so bad I think.


----------



## Bobw235

QuickSilver said:


> I think everyone is scared when they first retire..  I know I am..  I'll be going from over 6 figures a year income to around 50 or 60K...   I'm used to being able to spend as I please, but that will have to stop.  I know that I am fortunate, but no matter what your income level.. stopping working is a shock to the pocketbook.   I'll just have to adjust to a different lifestyle.. but it's wont be so bad I think.



Same here.  We used to be able to buy pretty much what we wanted (within reason) when we were both working, and even after I went to part time.  Now that I've retired and have yet to start social security, we have to be more careful.  We are spending, but on projects for the house.  Today is a good example.  Installing a new central a/c and heat pump, then having the system sealed to make it super energy efficient.  Big outlay of cash for now, but over time should reduce electric bills and make the home more comfortable.


----------



## QuickSilver

I think retirement is a shock to the system anyway.  I happen to love my job and I am healthy, but I'm just tired of the grind.  I want to start looking into other things to do.  I'll be 68 in January when I do retire so it's time.. I've worked over 40 years.  I have decided to go from full time to a "casual" status at work... meaning they can call me if they need me... and I can accept or decline.. so that's nice.  I think I will be working 1 or 2 days a week until they find  my replacement.. so it helps them.. and also helps me ease into retirement psychologically.   For me that's the main thing.. the psychological aspect.  Until I can figure out how I want to spend my days.. I will still have some work to fall back on if I want... and the extra money will help ease the way until I can figure out how to budget on my new income level.


----------



## Bobw235

QuickSilver said:


> I think retirement is a shock to the system anyway.  I happen to love my job and I am healthy, but I'm just tired of the grind.  I want to start looking into other things to do.  I'll be 68 in January when I do retire so it's time.. I've worked over 40 years.  I have decided to go from full time to a "casual" status at work... meaning they can call me if they need me... and I can accept or decline.. so that's nice.  I think I will be working 1 or 2 days a week until they find  my replacement.. so it helps them.. and also helps me ease into retirement psychologically.   For me that's the main thing.. the psychological aspect.  Until I can figure out how I want to spend my days.. I will still have some work to fall back on if I want... and the extra money will help ease the way until I can figure out how to budget on my new income level.



If we're not traveling in the Fall this year, I might consider doing some part-time work just to earn a few extra bucks and stretch the savings a bit more.  Might see about approaching my old employer and working a few hours, but I can only work a set number of hours due to pension rules.


----------



## BOBBY B

Phoenix said:


> Bobby B, very few people have that kind of money.  It's kind of like when I went to college, and it was supposed to cost me an outlandish amount for housing.  I'm from a poor family, and I learned to be frugal.  It did not cost nearly what they said.  See my answer in the introductions section.  I referred you to my investment person and provided an email address.  If you want to know my real name so you can give it to him and say that I referred you to him, send me a private message.



Thanks everyone! Phoenix ,I will message you,,,,,


Thanks for all your input, Bobby


----------



## Jackie22

I retired at 62, there for a while I was somewhat antsy in the winter with not enough to do, but quickly grew out of it.....


----------



## Phoenix

BOBBY B said:


> Thanks everyone! Phoenix ,I will message you,,,,,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your input, Bobby



Please do.  We had one set of investments he put us in that gained money even during this last down turn.  He's an honest guy.  He left his position with a larger investment firm because they stopped caring about their investors.  He is now a VP and still does investments.


----------



## Lon

Sunny said:


> It seems to me that there are two kinds of worries. One is financial; the other is about "what will I do with all that time."
> 
> Financially, we all have to make our own decision based on our circumstances. If retirement will impose a real hardship, then obviously it's not a good idea, unless one really hates one's job, or has health issues.
> 
> But to the second part of it, my answer would be, you'll be as busy and involved with the world as you want to be! Most retirees wonder how they ever found time to go to work, as they're so busy now. The difference, of course, is that now you can spend your time doing what you choose to do, not what you have to do.
> 
> The answer is different for everyone, based on your circumstances and your interests. I have personally loved retirement, and have filled my days with activities that I enjoy doing; I've never had one moment of regret over having retired.



A THIRD thing to consider is HEALTH both present and future possibilities.


----------



## Phoenix

Yes, health is a biggy.  The further a person goes on the path of aging, the more one realizes that in an instant one can be disabled or gone.  At this point when I plan things, I keep that in mind.  As for what to do with myself, I'm still doing what I've been doing, writing and painting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

LogicsHere:  I think I pretty much answered your question with my reply in these two threads, giving the details to why and how I managed to take such an early retirement. 
Is Retirement What You Thought It Would Be?  and What Age is Best To Retire?


----------



## bluebreezes

Simone1 said:


> But I recently decided to look into becoming a Peace Corp. I know it sounds like a big commitment, but I think it is the right thing for me. Right now I am still in the application process but let's see how it goes.



Let us know if you get accepted and where you will be assigned. This sounds like an excellent adventure!


----------



## Phoenix

Simone1, it sounds like you still want to make a difference.  I understand that.  The world is a mess.  All kinds of folks have so very little.  If we each do what we can, it can make someone's life a little better.  To me nothing else means much.  I do mine through writing stories with truths tucked around hoping that others will find what they need that way.


----------



## Bobw235

I'll be attending my first training session for working as a volunteer at a local hospice organization. Training starts Sunday. Not sure what to expect, but eager to give it a go. Separately I've started back to work this week on a temporary basis, joining my former employer for the last quarter madness. Never thought I'd want to go back, but here I am working about 3 days per week. It's been gratifying to get all the "welcome back" greetings in my inbox. Feels good. The work will give a boost to the bank account as a hedge against what I'm sure will be the typically hefty rise in insurance premiums next year. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Suzanne

Seabreeze - I had to respond to your reply as I also have had nightmares that I am still working with deadlines to meet!  It was difficult leaving the big pay but not the stress.  My DH had been retired for 10 years before I retired at 62 once we reached our financial goal of being debt free.  We also do not worry about running out of money as we live a simple and quiet life and love every minute of it!  We love our small bungalow and enjoy our little oasis in the backyard.  Cheers, Suzanne


----------



## Vinny

I too was planning to retire at 70 but am retiring this month at age 67. The main reason is that my dad died and my inheritance almost doubled my 401K plan. My sister and I hired a lawyer that specialized in elder law. He set up a trust to protect my parents money from being seized by the State should they need to enter a State nursing home. He also got my Mother on Medicaid so her nursing home stay is about $80 a month. 

Usually the first consultation is free and even though it costs us a few thousand, it saved us so much more. As some of my cousins said, sometimes you need to go against your parents' wishes for their own good. My Cousin Ron says that his mother still hates him for having her committed to a nursing home after she started the third fire in her apartment. My sister took care of my dad for 15 years. He got to a point where he was soiling himself, did not bathe and had festering sores on his legs. He refused to go to a nursing home and my sister could not bring herself to do so. Finally he got sudden onset dementia and thought my sister was his wife and did not know where he was. So she had him hospitalized and Social Services were called in and told my sister that they would have to report her for allowing my dad to live on his own in the condition he was in. She said that was his wish but they did not care. My dad died the night before he was to be transferred to a nursing home and his last words to my sister was that he hated her for making him go to a home. I feel so bad for my sister who put her own life on hold to care for him only to hear his last words like that.


----------

